# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Απορίες για VOIP τεχνολογία

## SakisL

Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας. 

Στο σπίτι έχω σταθερή τηλεφωνία, internet και τηλεόραση με την Nova (Forthnet). 

Στον κάτω όροφο βρίσκεται το εργαστήριο του πατέρα μου και στον πάνω όροφο μένω εγώ. Ρώτησα στην forthnet ποιο είναι το κόστος δεύτερης τηλεφωνικής γραμμής ώστε να έχω δικό μου τηλεφωνικό αριθμό (για να μην χρησιμοποιώ αυτόν του πατέρα μου) και μου ζήτησαν 10€ το μήνα.  Έτσι σκέφτηκα την λύση ενός voip αριθμού. 

Οι προβληματισμοί μου. 

1)	Θα μπορώ να “κουμπώσω” VOIP αριθμό από άλλη εταιρεία πάνω στο modem της forthnet ; 
2)	Θα έχω θέμα με το internet ? (Έχω adsl και θα το αναβαθμίσω σε VDSL) 
3)	Θέλω να έχω εισερχόμενες κ εξερχόμενες κλείσεις μόνο. Τίποτα άλλο. Έχει σχέση αυτό με τα “κανάλια”  ; (Είδα πχ στην modulus που λέει σε ένα πακέτο Πλήθος αριθμών 1 Κανάλια 3) 
4)	Ποια εταιρεία voip μου προτείνετε ; 

ΥΓ: Δεν έχω σκοπό να χρησιμοποιώ το κινητό ή τον υπολογιστή για να δέχομαι και να πραγματοποιώ κλήσεις. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω μια voip συσκευή.  

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## astbox

1) Ναι, για την ακρίβεια δεν κουμπώνει πάνω στο modem. Ρυθμίζεις την voip συσκευή σου και τελειώνεις, δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι άλλο.
2) Όχι, μπορεί να έχεις θέμα με τις κλήσεις αν την ίδια ώρα που κάνεις τηλέφωνα κατεβάζεις με torrents ή streamαρεις τίποτα.
3) Ναι, θες τουλάχιστον ένα, σου δίνουν τρία, καλύπτεσαι κι αν θες μπορείς να δεχθείς άλλες δύο την ίδια στιγμή.
4) Πήγαινε στην modulus που είναι μέσα στο GRIX και θα έχεις πολύ χαμηλό ping.

ΥΓ: Αν θες μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις softphone στο κινητό και να να γλυτώσεις τα χρήματα για την voip συσκευή.
Επίσης κερδίζεις ότι αν έχεις κάποιο bluetooth αξεσουάρ μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις κι αυτό.

----------


## SakisL

> 1) Ναι, για την ακρίβεια δεν κουμπώνει πάνω στο modem. Ρυθμίζεις την voip συσκευή σου και τελειώνεις, δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι άλλο.
> 2) Όχι, μπορεί να έχεις θέμα με τις κλήσεις αν την ίδια ώρα που κάνεις τηλέφωνα κατεβάζεις με torrents ή streamαρεις τίποτα.
> 3) Ναι, θες τουλάχιστον ένα, σου δίνουν τρία, καλύπτεσαι κι αν θες μπορείς να δεχθείς άλλες δύο την ίδια στιγμή.
> 4) Πήγαινε στην modulus που είναι μέσα στο GRIX και θα έχεις πολύ χαμηλό ping.
> 
> ΥΓ: Αν θες μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις softphone στο κινητό και να να γλυτώσεις τα χρήματα για την voip συσκευή.
> Επίσης κερδίζεις ότι αν έχεις κάποιο bluetooth αξεσουάρ μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις κι αυτό.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σου. Τώρα διάβαζα τις σελίδες των εταιρειών και σκεφτόμουν την yuboto-telephony. Διάβασα καλά σχόλια για αυτήν στο forum... 
Σχετικά με την συσκευή. Επειδή βλέπω ότι με τις εφαρμογές στα κινητά υπάρχουν θεματάκια σκεφτόμουν να πάρω αυτήν την voip συσκευή https://www.ekos.gr/product/panasonic_kx_tgq400gb_schwarz46 

- - - Updated - - -

Πήγα πριν απο λίγο στην Forthnet-nova για να κάνω την αναβάθμιση στο vdsl και επί της ευκαιρίας ρώτησα για το voip (αν δηλαδή θα μπορώ να βάλω voip απο άλλη εταιρεία) και μου απάντησαν αρνητικά. ότι μόνο η ι΄δια εταιρεία μπορεί να με προμηθεύσει με δεύτερη τηλεφωνική γραμμή-αριθμό. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ; Εγώ θέλω να κρατήσω τον αριθμό που έχω τώρα και απλά να προσθέσω έναν αριθμό voip αλλά όχι απο την Forthnet γιατί μου ζητάει 10€/μήνα

----------


## jkoukos

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβαν τι ρώτησες. Πιθανότατα αναφέρονται στο ότι δεν μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις και τηλεφωνία άλλου VoIP παρόχου από την συσκευή που παρέχουν αυτοί. Όμως δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός να έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία από άλλον πάροχο σε δικιά σου συμβατή συσκευή.

Η τηλεφωνική συσκευή που δείχνεις, δεν είναι VoIP και δεν έχει ρυθμίσεις για λογαριασμό κάποιου παρόχου. Απλά έχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί μέσω CAT-iq σε σταθμούς ΙΡ-DECT, όπως είναι π.χ. κάποια μοντέλα Fritz.

----------


## SakisL

> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβαν τι ρώτησες. Πιθανότατα αναφέρονται στο ότι δεν μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις και τηλεφωνία άλλου VoIP παρόχου από την συσκευή που παρέχουν αυτοί. Όμως δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός να έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία από άλλον πάροχο σε δικιά σου συμβατή συσκευή.
> 
> Η τηλεφωνική συσκευή που δείχνεις, δεν είναι VoIP και δεν έχει ρυθμίσεις για λογαριασμό κάποιου παρόχου. Απλά έχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί μέσω CAT-iq σε σταθμούς ΙΡ-DECT, όπως είναι π.χ. κάποια μοντέλα Fritz.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου. Τι πρέπει να κοιτάξω σχετικά με την συσκευή ; Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια κοντά στα χρήματα αυτά ;

----------


## jkoukos

Σε σειρά οικονομικού κόστους:
1. Εφαρμογή VoIP (SIP) στο κινητό. Κέρδος ότι θα δουλεύει κι εκτός σπιτιού, αν έχεις πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.
2. Ένα μεταχειρισμένο Fritz για να λειτουργεί το VoIP και πάνω του οποιαδήποτε (απλή ή ΙΡ) ενσύρματη ή ασύρματη τηλεφωνική συσκευή.
3. Ενσύρματη ΙΡ τηλεφωνική συσκευή (π.χ. Yealink ή Grandstream).
4. Ασύρματη ΙΡ τηλεφωνική συσκευή Gigaset.

----------


## SakisL

> Σε σειρά οικονομικού κόστους:
> 1. Εφαρμογή VoIP (SIP) στο κινητό. Κέρδος ότι θα δουλεύει κι εκτός σπιτιού, αν έχεις πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.
> 2. Ένα μεταχειρισμένο Fritz για να λειτουργεί το VoIP και πάνω του οποιαδήποτε (απλή ή ΙΡ) ενσύρματη ή ασύρματη τηλεφωνική συσκευή.
> 3. Ενσύρματη ΙΡ τηλεφωνική συσκευή (π.χ. Yealink ή Grandstream).
> 4. Ασύρματη ΙΡ τηλεφωνική συσκευή Gigaset.


Σαν αυτό δηλαδή ; https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10200626/Gi...igaset+A540+IP  ή σαν αυτό https://www.e-smarteck.gr/Gigaset-A540-IP Στο δευτερο εαν κατάλαβα καλά θα μπορώ να έχω και το κανονικό μου τηλέφωνο και το VOIP μαζί σε μια συσκευή.

----------


## jkoukos

H ίδια συσκευή είναι. Αποτελείται από την βάση και την ασύρματη συσκευή.
Ναι, έχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί σε απλή PSTN γραμμή και ταυτόχρονα να ρυθμισθούν έως 6 VoIP λογαριασμοί.

----------


## SakisL

> H ίδια συσκευή είναι. Αποτελείται από την βάση και την ασύρματη συσκευή.
> Ναι, έχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί σε απλή PSTN γραμμή και ταυτόχρονα να ρυθμισθούν έως 6 VoIP λογαριασμοί.


Άρα με αυτήν είμαι ΟΚ. Θα μπορώ δηλαδή να δέχομαι κλείσεις πχ στον VOIP αριθμό και να πραγματοποιώ εξερχόμενες απο τον κανονικό μου αριθμό (που έχω και απεριόριστα σταθερά σε Ελλάδα) Κατάλαβα σωστά ;

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, σωστά κατάλαβες. Θα μπορείς να έχεις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, απ' όποιον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό/σύνδεση έχει ρυθμισθεί στη συσκευή.
Την PSTN γραμμή θα την συνδέσεις στην κατάλληλη θύρα που έχει η βάση και τον VoIP λογαριασμό στο μενού αυτής.

----------


## SakisL

> Ναι, σωστά κατάλαβες. Θα μπορείς να έχεις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, απ' όποιον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό/σύνδεση έχει ρυθμισθεί στη συσκευή.
> Την PSTN γραμμή θα την συνδέσεις στην κατάλληλη θύρα που έχει η βάση και τον VoIP λογαριασμό στο μενού αυτής.


Τέλεια σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και τις απαντήσεις σου. Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποια απο τις voip εταιρείες ; Είμαι ανάμεσα σε yuboto-telephony και modulus.

----------


## jkoukos

Και οι 2 είναι μια χαρά και αξιόπιστες. Δες και στα αντίστοιχα θέματα του φόρουμ (εδώ κι εδώ). Δες και την Omnivoice που είναι οικονομικότερη στην ετήσια συνδρομή του αριθμού.

----------


## astbox

Υπόψιν στις Gigaset μπορείς να συνδέσεις πολλά ακουστικά (handsets) και στο καθένα να έχεις διαφορετική voip γραμμή, ίσως σου χρειαστεί στο μέλλον.

----------


## tsatali22

Για να μην ανοίγω νεο θέμα θα πω εδω τις απορίες που εχω μιας και ειναι σχετικές με του φιλου απο πανω.

1) έστω οτι αγοράζω το gigaset a540ip (νομιζω ειναι το φθηνότερο) και το συνδέω στο υπάρχων ίντερνετ που εχω, που ειναι cyta, θα δουλέψει χωρίς κάποια ρύθμιση στο ρουτερ η εξαρτάτε απο την cyta(ή ποτε δεν εξαρτάται απο τον παροχο ιντερνετ); 

2)πως λέγονται οι συσκευές οπου τις συνδέω στο ιντερνετ με καλωδιο ethernet και με το κλασικό τηλέφωνο ώστε να δουλέψει το voip;

3) Μπορει να δουλέψουν αυτες οι συσκευές voip με συνδρομή skype(απεριόριστα προς σταθερά) ή χρειάζεται "ειδική";

4) Αν θελω να κρατήσω τον ίδιο αριθμό και να τον μετατρέψω σε voip, πρεπει να μπορεί να το κάνει ο πάροχος voip; 

5)Συνοψίζοντας να για δουλεψει το τηλεφωνο voip χρειάζομαι μονο τους κωδικούς που θα περάσω στη συσκευή, που θα μου δοθούν απο τον παροχο voip;

Αν και πολλά, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## astbox

1) Ναι δεν χρειάζεται ρύθμιση το router.
2) Θες voip adapter σαν το Grandstream HT503.
3) Όχι είναι άλλη τεχνολογία.
4) Δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις. Για να έχεις internet πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον μία τηλεφωνική σύνδεση, αν μεταφέρεις τον αριθμό θα σου καταργήσουν την γραμμή.
Στους περισσότερους voip παρόχους αν στείλεις τον λογαριασμό της γραμμής σου, σου πατσάρουν τον αριθμό σαν caller id στις εξερχόμενες οπότε όταν καλείς εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός της γραμμής.
Όταν σε καλούν έρχεται κανονικά από την Cyta.
5) Ναι.

----------


## tsatali22

> 1) Ναι δεν χρειάζεται ρύθμιση το router.
> 2) Θες voip adapter σαν το Grandstream HT503.
> 3) Όχι είναι άλλη τεχνολογία.
> 4) Δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις. Για να έχεις internet πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον μία τηλεφωνική σύνδεση, αν μεταφέρεις τον αριθμό θα σου καταργήσουν την γραμμή.
> Στους περισσότερους voip παρόχους αν στείλεις τον λογαριασμό της γραμμής σου, σου πατσάρουν τον αριθμό σαν caller id στις εξερχόμενες οπότε όταν καλείς εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός της γραμμής.
> Όταν σε καλούν έρχεται κανονικά από την Cyta.
> 5) Ναι.


Και κατι τελευταίο..

4)Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι θα εχω ιντερνετ απο τον κατω όροφο(του πατερα μου) αρα θα μεταφέρω τον δικο μου αριθμό.


Για παράδειγμα αυτες οι συσκευές δουλεύουν για αυτο που θελω να κανω;
https://www.mgmanager.gr/voice-over-...th-router.html

https://www.e-wireless.gr/HandyTone-...-Adapter-HT802

Α και ξέχασα να πω οτι απο αυτην την σύνδεση ιντερνετ συνέχεια κατεβάζουμε torrent, youtube κτλ, αν εχω προβλημα με τον ηχο υπαρχει λύση;

Να σαι καλά!

----------


## astbox

4) Ναι τότε μπορείς να το κάνεις.

Το μόνο μοντέλο που υπάρχει στην αγορά αυτή τη στιγμή και μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε αναλογική γραμμή και σε αναλογικό τηλέφωνο είναι αυτό που σου έγραψα.
Τα συγκεκριμένα που έβαλες απλά μετατρέπουν το αναλογικό σου τηλέφωνο σε VoIP και δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν στην αναλογική σου γραμμή.
Αν δεν σε νοιάζει μπορείς να αγοράσεις κάποιο από τα συγκεκριμένα, αν και θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις το gigaset που αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα που τα κάνει όλα μαζί.

Ναι θα έχεις πρόβλημα, αν πιτάρεις την γραμμή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ή θα έχεις διακοπές στην ομιλία ή καθυστερήσεις.
Θεωρητικά μπορεί να σε σώσει κάποιο quality of service αλλά θεωρώ πως αν ορίζεις ένα γενικό download/upload rate στον torrent client σου και youtube παίζεις με 480p δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## tsatali22

> 4) Ναι τότε μπορείς να το κάνεις.
> 
> Το μόνο μοντέλο που υπάρχει στην αγορά αυτή τη στιγμή και μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε αναλογική γραμμή και σε αναλογικό τηλέφωνο είναι αυτό που σου έγραψα.
> Τα συγκεκριμένα που έβαλες απλά μετατρέπουν το αναλογικό σου τηλέφωνο σε VoIP και δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν στην αναλογική σου γραμμή.
> Αν δεν σε νοιάζει μπορείς να αγοράσεις κάποιο από τα συγκεκριμένα, αν και θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις το gigaset που αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα που τα κάνει όλα μαζί.
> 
> Ναι θα έχεις πρόβλημα, αν πιτάρεις την γραμμή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ή θα έχεις διακοπές στην ομιλία ή καθυστερήσεις.
> Θεωρητικά μπορεί να σε σώσει κάποιο quality of service αλλά θεωρώ πως αν ορίζεις ένα γενικό download/upload rate στον torrent client σου και youtube παίζεις με 480p δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.


εβαλα διαφορα torrent και ανοιξα και youtube σε φουλ ποιοτητα -μου ετρωγαν και τα 10 mbps- σε αλλον υπολιγιστη ανοιξα skype και δεν ειχα προβλημα με τον ηχο, ας ελπισω ουτε στο συγκεκριμενο voip θα εχω (yuboto)

----------


## stathis23

καλησπέρα σε ολους

Για να μην ανοιγω και εγω νεο θεμα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με τις συσκευες που χρειάζονται για να λειτουργησει το τηλέφωνο.

Επέλεξα την ασύρματη συσκευή Gigaset S650H και μου είπαν οτι χρειάζεται επίσης και αυτή εδώ η βάση Gigaset N510 IP Pro. Υπάρχει κάποια αλλη επιλογή σε βάση? αυτο το Fritz αν δεν κανω λαθος που λέτε κανει την ιδια δουλεια?

----------

